# Where to buy herbs - the culinary kind in Barcelona



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys

I've been looking everywhere at the fruit shops, supermarkets and in the markets but nobody seems to sell any herbs in Barcelona. Where can I possibly buy some spring onions (shallots), chives, basil, coriander, mint, parsley and maybe even thai curry leaves? Surely, people use these in their cooking and they don't all grow their own, right?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Cindy

I don't know about Barcelona but down here shallots, fresh mint and parsley are sold in all the greengrocers. Chives, coriander and basil aren't used in Spanish cooking and I grow my own, but you might find them in an international supermarket like Carrefour. But Thai curry leaves? You'll have to resort to mail order I think!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Bear in mind also that food is much more seasonal in Spain and rather than buy imported spring onions from the southern hemisphere you might have to wait till spring ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Cindy
> 
> I don't know about Barcelona but down here shallots, fresh mint and parsley are sold in all the greengrocers. Chives, coriander and basil aren't used in Spanish cooking and I grow my own, but you might find them in an international supermarket like Carrefour. But Thai curry leaves? You'll have to resort to mail order I think!


I've never seen chives, but I regularly get basil and coriander. Ask for it in the green grocer's or supermarket.
And parsely, *Spanish* flat parsely, is normally given out free here in the green grocers or even the fishmonger gave me some the other day. They normally ask you if you want some


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spring onions (cebollas frescas) look like this: If you chop the green stems finely they can be substituted for chives.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I've learnt from past trips and the last time I managed to get abroad for three months I took herbs and spices with me to be honest as a lot of them that are common in UK supermarkets you just can't find in Spain, certainly Gran Canaria. I took all needed for a curry for example. They must be available I suppose if you know where to look.

Not sure if its legal to take seeds from the UK but herbs like coriander and basil would grow like the clappers in the Spanish climate.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

All are obtainable in the weekly markets around here & sell nothing else but herbs & spices.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Just a herb and spice market? Sound great


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> All are obtainable in the weekly markets around here & sell nothing else but herbs & spices.


Where's "around here"?


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! I went to a nearby Fruiteria and asked them if they had coriander and spring onions an they did!!! Apparently, they hide them somewhere in the back of the store (so suspicious!).

Next challenge would be to find those more exotic herbs. Thai basil, lemongrass, curry leaves. I'm definitely going to bring back some seedlings or seeds next time I'm over in Asia. Hope it's not illegal to do that.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cindy_L said:


> Thanks guys! I went to a nearby Fruiteria and asked them if they had coriander and spring onions an they did!!! Apparently, they hide them somewhere in the back of the store (so suspicious!).


That's what I thought. I think perhaps they keep longer in the cooler back rooms.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cindy_L said:


> Thanks guys! I went to a nearby Fruiteria and asked them if they had coriander and spring onions an they did!!! Apparently, they hide them somewhere in the back of the store (so suspicious!).
> 
> Next challenge would be to find those more exotic herbs. Thai basil, lemongrass, curry leaves. I'm definitely going to bring back some seedlings or seeds next time I'm over in Asia. Hope it's not illegal to do that.


I´ve got a big pot of lemon grass (citronella) on my roof terrace - it's supposed to keep the flies away! It came from a garden centre originally., along with lemon thyme and bush basil plants. They also sell all the seeds for growing your own.


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

That's fantastic! Where is this garden centre?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cindy_L said:


> That's fantastic! Where is this garden centre?


I live in Cadiz but if you google _viveros Barcelona_ you will find some near you for sure.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Cindy_L said:


> Where's "around here"?



Lorca market ..thursdays
Águilas market ....saturday . huge range , nearly any herb you require +all types of curry from around the globe.

Estacción ( de Puerto Lumbreras ) ....sundays .


----------



## Lawrence brown (May 24, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I´ve got a big pot of lemon grass (citronella) on my roof terrace - it's supposed to keep the flies away! It came from a garden centre originally., along with lemon thyme and bush basil plants. They also sell all the seeds for growing your own.


Citronella and Lemon Grass are not the same plant, although they are related.
I have been trying to get Citronella in England without success, at least I know I can get it in Spain!
I do grow Lemon Grass for cooking, but to be honest the amount I use, it would probably be easier to buy a jar of the stuff.


----------



## Lawrence brown (May 24, 2009)

Cindy_L said:


> Next challenge would be to find those more exotic herbs. Thai basil, lemongrass, curry leaves. I'm definitely going to bring back some seedlings or seeds next time I'm over in Asia. Hope it's not illegal to do that.


You could probably get all the seeds you want from ebay, except for the curry leaves, the seeds for the neem tree must be sown when they are very fresh otherwise they will not grow. You would certainly be able to get them online, or maybe approach a local resturant and ask them where they get theirs from.


----------



## Iberican (Feb 18, 2012)

If Spain is anything like France, fresh herbs can be found in local markets and dried ones and seeds in health shops. In fact, this December at an outdoor market in Coin there was a spice seller and the couple of fruit and veg stalls also had a limited range of fresh herbs - and this was a clothes market.

When I eventually manage to relocate to southern Spain finding fresh herbs and spices will be a priority and those that I can't buy I'll certainly grow.

Another idea is to ask friends or family to visit UK Indian or Pakistani areas of town to buy spices and bring them back to you. They're usually incredibly cheap and superb quality.


----------



## Iberican (Feb 18, 2012)

Forgot to say, I noticed when in Spain that there are fruit and veg hangars on the edge of many towns. Not only do they have a huge range of fruit and veg at good prices but, also herbs. These may be hard to spot or even kept behind the till. Stop off at them, much more interesting than a visit to the supermarket, and ask them.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I Have been looking for cooking herbs to grow in a newly set up Vegi patch, I asked at our local ferreteria in Javea, and she said they will have a load in stock early March, so I'll go back and stock up. However today I looked in our local garden centre, they had 3 or 4 in stock, but presumably will get more soon.
I'm sure there will be garden centres near the OP's place, whether you live an a house or apartment with balcony you can grow some in a plant pot. I've made a list of all the herbs I would like to grow, and used google translate to find out what their Spanish name is, so I know what I am looking for. Happy planting.


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

Well, if anyone's after some Thai Bird's Eye chilli seeds, I've got heaps. Happy to swap (or just give away) for other types of seeds or cuttings. I'm going to try and get my mum to send me some curry leaves and ****** Lime seeds, and whatever else she can get from her garden in Malaysia. I'm not sure if it will get through customs if she sends them by post. We can only try. Anyone after any types of seeds, let me know, I'll put a list together for her.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Pardon the late reply...

There are numerous Asian grocers in the centre of Barcelona. One of the larger ones is just off Plaza Catalunya on Balmes (two doors up from the Top Shop). They stock a range of Thai and Chinese greens and herbs and also carry "exotics" like self-raising flour. If you have no joy there, there are numerous smaller shops run by Filipinos in the Ravel area.

One thing I've never been able to source is Vietnamese hot mint of the sort used in rice paper rolls, and sadly, I've never come across it in any Vietnamese restaurant in Spain. Do you know what I mean? It's got a variegated leaf and is delicious. If you come across any in your Barcelona travels, give me a holler.


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

Wooooo happy to report, I found frozen pandanus leaves, lemongrass, ****** lime leaves and curry leaves in an Asian grocery shop across the Fontana Metro in Gracia. They also have a good variety of South East Asian spices and bottled stuff. I'm heading back tomorrow arvo. Anyone wants me to have a look and see if they have something you're after, just leave a reply before 3pm tomorrow.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I planted loads of seeds yesterday - coriander, flatleaf parsley, rocket, basil, chervil ... and picked some wild fennel which is growing in profusion on a bit of waste ground near my house. A tiny quantity of chopped fronds really lifts an egg mayonnaise.









Then I used some crushed stems from my lemon-grass plant in a nice delicate sauce for my seafood albondigas.

How dull our meals would be without herbs!


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Envious of your bounty, Alcalaina.

CindyL, I know the shop you found... it claims it's Japanese but think it's more pan-Asian really and run by Chinese folks. Try the central Gracia market (called Abaceria but everyone calls it "Mercat Gracia") on Traverssera de Gracia for stalls with more European-type herbs. Or head up into the hills north of Park Guell if you want to pick wild Mediterranean herbs.


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

I too am envious of your bounty, Alcalaina.

I found out the hard and expensive way that you can't actually send herbs to Spain, although if you were to hand carry it in when you fly in, it's perfectly ok. Go figure. Anyways, I've managed to find most of the herbs in Gracia and Raval (the Pakistani shops). The only thing now is to find some Belacan. That is the latest challenge. The vietnamese hot mint is still on the hunt list too.


----------

